# Client der Horcht - Ideen



## Mephisto23 (2. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich steh grad ein bisschen auf der Leitung und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich möchte eine Client - Server Kommunikation aufbauen und habe mir dafür auch schon einige Beispiele angeschaut - vor allem den Mulitplikationssever im Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel".

In dem Beispiel schickt der Client zuerst zwei Zahlen an den Server und holt sich danach das Ergebnis wieder ab.


```
out.write( 4 ); 
      out.write( 9 ); 
      int result = in.read(); 
      System.out.println( result );
```

Für mein Projekt möchte ich allerdings das der Server das ergebnis schickt und der Client im Hintergrund so lange horcht bis das Ergebnis kommt.

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir eien Tipp geben wie ich das beispiel lösen kann.

Hier noch der Link zu dem Beispiel wo der vollständige Code drin ist:

Multiplikationsserver (ziemlich weit unten)


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Einfach das lesen deines InputStreams in eine Schleife in einem extra Thread auslagern  .


----------



## Mephisto23 (2. Jan 2007)

Danke für den Tip - Auf die einfachsten Ideen komm ich natürlich wieder mal nicht  :roll: 

Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

